# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  alcatel one touch idol mini 6012x

## azzimani1

ممكن فك شفرة 
alcatel one touch idol mini 6012x
imei: 862151020937015

----------


## berrada simo

862151020135800   alcatel 6012  2cmcma1

----------

